# When It Rains It Pours



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well a little while ago I had an issue with some undercover police officers. I was harassed and searched for no apparent reason. Well, just went out to get my ipod cable from the car and the entire car is keyed. Deep scratches on basically every panel including the rear bumper. I am literally in shock. It truly is amazing how people can be so inconsiderate. 

I called the police and filed a report. They asked if maybe I pissed someone off, but there has been no one I have dealt with recently that I left upset. I actually just came back from school in Texas not to long ago, so I haven't even been back home very long. I will be calling my Insurance Company tomorrow to file the report.

Unbelievable


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My first thought was this cop that harassed you. IMO I'd try and find out who this cop is. This is not hard to do. I'd be talking to his superior about his demeanor to you that night and what transpired and let them know you think HE is responsible for this based on what transpired that night.... Of course you will be chastised for thinking this but it will get back to that cop. Maybe this has happened to others he's come in contact with.

There are stories of rouge cops every day in the papers. MANY have authority issues. 

Was your car parked in an area with cameras?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's the first thing I thought, and the first thing I told the Police when they got here last night. They just looked at me funny and disregarded it, of course. I will be talking to the Sheriff at the station again today and letting him know.

No we do not have any cameras in my driveway. That's the scary part though, the car was parked in the driveway right next to our garage door. I also have a very long driveway, about 100 feet long. That means the person came all the way up our driveway and stood right next to our garage and did that.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe they did it maybe not, but I'd give some good odds they did. You need to escalate this ASAP. Don't wait for your friend - it's time to raise hell.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt it was the police. They can give you a hard time legally and their motivation for doing this and possibly losing their job just isn't there. There are a lot of people out there that will mess with a car just because it's nice. I'd look to someone that was a lot more local that would feel comfortable in your area.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

From the experiences I've had with police I would just about bet the farm he did it. Bet he got a "talking to" and decided it was your fault for his problems.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any chance a neighbor or business has a camera that overlooks your driveway??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I doubt it was the police. They can give you a hard time legally and their motivation for doing this and possibly losing their job just isn't there. There are a lot of people out there that will mess with a car just because it's nice. I'd look to someone that was a lot more local that would feel comfortable in your area.


I wouldn't be so sure. They could have had someone do it for them.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

harbor freight sells a 4 camera dvr system for about $300. Thanks to an ex I happen to have it. About the only thing I've caught on camera so far is a neighbor taking drugs out to the trash 3 min before the ambulance showed up after their infant died.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No none of the neighbors have cameras. We are probably going to have cameras installed now since my dad had his rims stolen a while ago and now this happen. I'm pretty sure its gonna need to be repainted =/


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Here is to get an idea of the damage.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Man~to chatch the guy doing that.....:shutme


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I know man. I was more in shock then pissed when I first saw it. I take care of this car like its a baby. The paint really is immaculate and then I see this happen. It kills me


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oh man some SOB really sodomized that. Sorry to see this. Scary is you get the whole car repainted and the SOB returns to do it again..... Beware of this.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate to say it, but it is probably the cop or an associate. We just had a LT Deputy Sheriff go ape poo the other day. 
Half the department was called to his house with the soon to be ex locked in the bedroom and he was on the couch with his service weapon and M16 ready for war. 
Most law enforcement are part of the good ole boy club or a near relative of each other anyway.

Best hope is for this to be the end of it, and insurance covers it all.

Worst case is it becomes a made for TV movie starring Charlie Sheen as the cop.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Unbelievable. Yea it looks like it needs to be repainted. It's all the way through to the metal. It's definitely not something that can be buffed out. The insurance company is sending an appraiser within the next 2 days to look at it.

What is everyone's thoughts on how much this looks like it would cost? Any ideas?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I would imagine total repaint. Hope yer deductable isn't too high


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DO NOT let the insurance company add insult to your injury..... IMO .... insist on petroleum based paint NOT water based. If you can do this consider it an upgrade in quality to what the factory gave you. Count on the insurance company doing what benefits them NOT you. IF they come through without making you fight them 
then you're lucky....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Like in Pulp Fiction, it would have been worth him doing it just to catch him doing it.

I think I'm going to get some cameras too.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Like in Pulp Fiction, it would have been worth him doing it just to catch him doing it.
> 
> I think I'm going to get some cameras too.


I was thinking the same thing. We have a few kids that tend to be up to no good that frequent our street.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

My deductible is 500, so that's not much at all considering what the damage looks like. What should I tell the Appraiser when he comes out? Ask that if it needs to be painted that I need it to be painted with petroleum based paint rather than water based?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You want a TOP Quality reputable shop doing this no Maaco type. I don't know who your insurance company is and what their standard practice is in these matters. You will want to take it to a place of YOUR choosing and get an estimate. Don't wanna jump the gun here and assume..... wait and see what he says then take it from there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you had wheels stolen in your neigborhood then I take a guess that its not the best area. I would say some POS around there done it. The cop that harassed you may or may not know there is a complaint against him. He would have to go out of his way to remember your plates and look up your address again. I think Murphy is just out to get you right now. Sorry about the damage on your car.



Warning: Language


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

These cars have water based paint on them.... Whomever you have do this be animate you do not want water based paint... your front end will thank you (reduced to no paint chips) Tell the adjuster to figure in a petroleum based paint. Most are getting away from this and going water based .... NOT as good a quality paint. Reduced quality for going GREEN <cough gag>


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM4life said:


> If you had wheels stolen in your neigborhood then I take a guess that its not the best area. I would say some POS around there done it. The cop that harassed you may or may not know there is a complaint against him. He would have to go out of his way to remember your plates and look up your address again. I think Murphy is just out to get you right now. Sorry about the damage on your car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAOOOOO Pulp Fiction :lol::lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LMAO I remember that scene hahaha

Basically, the adjuster is going to come out and look at the car within the next 2-3 days. Should I go take it to a few local shops first, or should I let him appraise it, then shop around? Basically, my question is if I get a shop that says it will cost $2500 to fix, and I tell the insurance company this, will they write me a check for that amount? I just don't want them thinking that fixing it is just repainting the damaged parts and feathering them in.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know how the Phantom Black cars are but the Quicksilver cars have thin factory paint.

I would get cameras installed and buy a gun before you paint it again. If you have a window facing the street, clean the gun every night in front of the window while its open. J/K


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> LMAO I remember that scene hahaha
> 
> Basically, the adjuster is going to come out and look at the car within the next 2-3 days. Should I go take it to a few local shops first, or should I let him appraise it, then shop around? Basically, my question is if I get a shop that says it will cost $2500 to fix, and I tell the insurance company this, will they write me a check for that amount? I just don't want them thinking that fixing it is just repainting the damaged parts and feathering them in.


Exactly, I wouldn't want them to just blend it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Take it a quality shop. Get a quote. Insurance company will doubtfully write you the check. It will probablly be made out to the shop. You can take it ANYWHERE you want. Do it. Drop it off. Let the appraiser go there. THEY work for YOU. If you have rental car added on the body shop should be able to arrange that to.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that's what I am probably going to do. The only problem is when I spoke to the Insurance Company today, they said the appraiser was coming out to my house where the car is located right now. Tomorrow I am going to drive up to a local shop that is very good at this kind of thing and get a quote in writing. I'll show the appraiser the amount and see what happens from there.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Take it to 2 REPUTABLE shops and get their opinion and estimate but DO NOT tell the adjuster. After the Adjuster low balls you and contradicts what they say produce the estimate from the guy you feel most comfortable with and tell him you want to accompany him to this shop and him tell the expert why the he is the expert instead of the guy who makes a living doing this..

Be nice yet firm not arrogant not confrontational.... do your homework before the adjuster renders his opinion. If the adjuster starts telling you this that and the other thing you'll know hes blowing smoke cause you already had advice from a pro. Then again the adjuster may come through for you. Get 2 estimates first... He may tell you to do this and if he does then produce them. Don't show your cards first... allow the adjuster to adjust then go from there but DO NOT tell him you have a quote until he tells you his.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok, that's what I'll do. Thanks Judge and everyone else for the help. Tomorrow morning I will be going to see the two best shops near my area and see what they say. I'm pretty sure a good paint shop will estimate it to be entirely repainted. This just doesn't seem like something that can be fixed only where it was vandalized. I will update with what the shops say when I finish tomorrow.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with Judge, i do a lot of insurance work in construction they work off a software program for adjusting and most shops will have this software also if they do a lot of insurance work. Some insurance companies will deny or lowball the claim right off so do your homework (min 2 estimates) and get your quotes from the best shops you know of. then when you have settled the claim go to the shops and tell them you want them to cover the deductible. most will because insurance pays a premium rate and they are making money even if they absorb your deductible to get the work. i am guessing a scuff and paint will run 3-4K at insurance rates


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Garage FTW


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I wish I could garage it. That's my dream, but not until I get my own home. Soon, very soon.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I just got back from the paint shops and it is going to cost around $3000 dollars to have it repainted. Not to sure on what the Insurance Company is going to quote me when the appraiser comes out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats a ****ty thing to come out to find.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

GM4life said:


> I don't know how the Phantom Black cars are but the Quicksilver cars have thin factory paint.


Stupid thin. And using Dr. Color Chips is a PITA.

Falco, if the insurance company will do a complete re-do I'd look into maybe doing a different color black. I love my PBM, but the brown flake makes it look dirtier than it is.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Stupid thin. And using Dr. Color Chips is a PITA.
> 
> Falco, if the insurance company will do a complete re-do I'd look into maybe doing a different color black. I love my PBM, but the brown flake makes it look dirtier than it is.


Agreed if your going to have it all painted make it different. Dif/darker black with no brown flake would be sick.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I would, but the shops I went to both said that the Insurance Company is not going to paint the entire car. One of the shops actually used to be a preferred shop for State Farm Insurance, which I have, and he said that their going to try and give you nothing. He said they are going to estimate the cost it would be to paint panel for panel. The roof was not keyed, so they are not going to pay to have the roof repainted. 

He also said that they are going to try and say that each panel is going to take say 2 hours when it might take 4. So once I get their quote, take it over to the shop I want and the shop will tell them look it's going to take more than 2 hours for each panel. So on and so forth. This kind of upsets me though, because I have the biggest feeling that the Insurance Company is not going to pay the $3000 to have it done right.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

like said earlier wait for the insurance bid, keep your cards close to your chest and if they lowball you pick your shop and let them haggle it out, i do it all the time, had a roof the insurance company said there was nothing wrong with, they ended up paying me 23,000 dollars to re-do it after i walked their "expert" up and showed him how 20% of the shingles had been flipped in a tornado and would never re-seal and explained their liability if the roof started leaking into the house after they had been notified in writing that it was compromised....good luck, state farm is not bad thats who i use and they paid 5000.00 to replace my boat motor that hydrolocked (after my my mechanic explained the details to them) they will actually work better with the repair person as they know, we know the payouts for any given task.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok great. So like I said earlier, I will wait to see what the Insurance Appraiser is going to price it out at. Once I get that, for all I know it could be more or at the same price the shop told me. Then I will let the shop duke it out with them. It's like I said, I want it done right the first time. Not done cheap and then I have to get it fixed again in the future. I know Insurance Companies tend to do that kind of thing. Take the cheap way out.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just got a call from State Farm, the adjuster will be here tomorrow morning between 9 and 12. I'm gonna keep my mouth shut with how much the shop told me it would cost and see what the amount he gives me.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just got the appraisal. With the $500 deductible subtracted, the amount comes out to $1894. Basically the work is rated by hours just like the shop I went to told me. What should I do from here?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pay the 500 and tell them to fix it. Most all insurance repairs have a lifetime warranty, so if it's not right and your not happy, they should do whatever it takes to make you satisfied.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well all I have is an appraisal amount. Do I take it to one of their preferred shops with that appraisal?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

so basically the payout is 2400 of the 3000, call the shop that you want to do the work give them the info and your adjusters number and have them go back at them with their estimate, they should be able to get it adjusted up to that number.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm surprised the appraiser didn't give you instructions. Call your local agent.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok. I will call the shop right now and let him know. The amount was $1894 with the deductible subtracted, you think he could get it up to the amount he wants from the amount subtracted?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the Paint Shop and he said that its way too low. Basically they gave me an estimate for 43.6 hours, cost of materials is 494. I am faxing over the quote to the shop and he's going to take a look at it, but he said that's way to low.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Take it to the shop that YOU want. They will deal with the insurance company. Again. Everybody involved works for YOU. If the great paint shop is a little higher it's because they know hoe to work with insurance companies. Also. The claims guys aren't all experts. They look in a book and punch in numbers. Stop worrying. Pick your spot and if they are like my guys (great) they know how to sell their work.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well the nice part is, the shop I chose was a preferred shop for State Farm for over 20 years and then went on their own away from that. He works with Insurance Companies every day, so he knows what he's doing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> I would, but the shops I went to both said that the Insurance Company is not going to paint the entire car. One of the shops actually used to be a preferred shop for State Farm Insurance, which I have, and he said that their going to try and give you nothing. He said they are going to estimate the cost it would be to paint panel for panel. The roof was not keyed, so they are not going to pay to have the roof repainted.
> 
> He also said that they are going to try and say that each panel is going to take say 2 hours when it might take 4. So once I get their quote, take it over to the shop I want and the shop will tell them look it's going to take more than 2 hours for each panel. So on and so forth. This kind of upsets me though, because I have the biggest feeling that the Insurance Company is not going to pay the $3000 to have it done right.


If you are not satisfied with the results of the insurance company's rendering, seek the advise of an atty that deals in this. They will guide you in your viable options. You'd be surprised how much the insurance company can accommodate you once they are forced to.

You can spout off in here and get many different opinions and get nowhere fast... IMO get legal guidance, the insurance company will force you to get results you will be comfortable with. Seek attys NOW that specialize in this and prepare for a battle.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well it turns out, my complaining seemed to work. At least it seems. The Police Department for my District is known as Hammocks. Today's paper had an article about how the Hammocks Police Department has suspended a group of officers indefinitely for "Abuse of Power". Maybe my complaint turned out beneficial.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Falco21, first off, im very sorry about your paint. I did read every page before commenting, so here is my 2 cents......I have been in a body shop for about 20 years, i see 13-20 wrecked cars a week, and 90% of them need painted (thats where i come in) I have sprayed solvent for years, and been spraying ppg waterbase for the last 3 years. One major question i have for you, on your estimate, does it say to R&I everything? If its a good shop like ours, they will R&I everything. Remove & Install, quater glass, door Handles, all the trim & ect. As for waterbase paint, i still have to spray Solvent ClearCoat, they are testing waterbased clear as we speak. Last month, i had the chance to spray DEMO Waterbase clearcoat from ppg  Its pretty weird, it goes on white like elmers glue, but lays down smoother than a babies bumbum. Anyway, thats my 2 cents, and i hope you get your baby back.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I can't attest to auto paint but I know woodworking stains and finishes. The water based stuff too looks like water downed milk. Dries in about 30 mins. It makes the wood grain rise and causes extra work. It's advertised as having a harder finish than solvent based. I don't know if its it true or not. Even after the second coat it raises the grain again and has to be knocked down. Unlike solvent based where I scuff with 0000 steel wool. It's ok to work with and does provide a good finish.... Auto Paint water based ..guys I known in the biz do not like it. Its going to be the norm soon everywhere.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

You are 100% correct Judge, 3 years ago our shop wanted to be one of the first shop's to "GO GREEN" lol. So straight to the ppg training center they sent me. At the ppg school, they made it out to be the best thing since sliced bread, so after i passed and got my Certification, back to our busy body shop i went. And let me tell you, i was a very UNHAPPY man for about 3 months !! Buying all kinds of $800.00 spray guns, learning how to blend panels all over again, learning how to do the waterbase dropdown coat, and all the other garbage. Long story short, i dialed it in to perfection "it took awhile" but this is my profession, i had to suck it up and make it work. And after all that said, i would never switch back to AUTO solvent if you payed me. I will tell you this.... You can NOT touch the finish of waterbase with a heavy metallic, or pearl. Now with solid colors, solvent is still the way to go  As for the new clear coming out ????? I have no clue on that one.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well the shop I went to is the best one in town. Expensive, but awesome work. He is the only authorized paint shop to paint PPG Water Base. His work is incredible and it is guaranteed for life throughout the entire nation. If I move to Texas, they will find me a shop in Texas that also is certified. If God forbid I ever need something repainted, they pay for everything including giving me a rental and covering the entire cost. Pretty impressive. The guy also told me this is the new technology. Just as 6speed stated.

6Speed: Yes everything shows on the quote as being removed. This includes all the panels and all the glass and mirrors. I also had a minor paint issue with clear coat failure on top of the rear quarter, but the Insurance company did not deduct that from the cost. So that was very nice of them. I will be taking the car into the shop Monday and they will have another appraiser come out and look at it with the paint shop. That way he can describe to them how it will not cost as little as they quoted.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

That is GREAT news Falco21  Your goat will be treated like a Queen.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like they got you covered Falco.....now see if he can waive your deductible....never hurts to ask....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Be aware: The SOB that did this will be watching to see when you get it back. In his mind, the anguish he cost you the first time will not be as good as the 2nd. I'm sure you're aware of this.... Don't be complacent with just a video,, hoods etc will conceal his identity. Even if you have to... rent a secure storage place.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lie in wait with some firepower... solve the problem permanently. If you shoot below the knee it's not considered "attempted murder".


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Car gets started on on Monday!!

I went with a guy my father and uncle have been working with for years. He does awesome paint work and actually a majority of his paint work is done on Classic Muscle Cars. He actually had a 67 GTO and a 69 Trans Am in his shop about to be painted. 

Basically this is the gist of the story. The car will be painted a Straight Black Petroleum Base. No more Metallic, it will be straight black. He showed me an example and it is a night and day difference in the depth of the color. Looks beautiful. Insurance will be paying everything and the shop is taking care of the deductible since my dad and uncle have been giving him work for years. Also, my dad is a Private General Contractor, so the shop owner needs his roof redone that the Insurance is covering, so in return for helping us out, my dad is going to do his roof for him at a lower cost. 

Also, there were a few dents from inconsiderate people opening their doors into my car, so those will be fixed as well, including the clear coat failure on the rear passenger side quarter. The entire car will be repainted including the roof.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Glad it worked out!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I am so excited to see how it comes out with the new color. A lot deeper than the Metallic Paint.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I am so excited to see how it comes out with the new color. A lot deeper than the Metallic Paint.


Pictures when it is done, you should hurry and get the banshee hood!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Their not replacing the hood. I am low on funds right now but I was definitely considering that.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great news....insurance companies usually come through when they talk turkey with someone who has the same software and rates sheet as they do...:cheers


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats awesome Falco !!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that's exactly what the Body Shop told me. They are all high and mighty when they speak to customers, but when the shops calls and tells them what needs to be done, they listen and respond lol 

As long as it gets done I'm happy.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Insurance adjuster's usually listen real good, because 90% of them are straight out of Training School, and never turned a wrench, or touched a piece of sand paper in there life lol  The other 10% are usually ex-bodymen, and know where your coming from. When my painting days are done in the bodyshop, i plan on being an adjuster, even if its less pay.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Insurance companies will low ball you. It's up to YOU whether you accept their offer or take it to the next level. There is no charity coming from an insurance company. They have to be forced into settling a claim to ones satisfaction.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

That's awesome on getting the whole car done. I'd love to see the new color.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad it's turning out well for you and I'll be looking for pics of the new color. I like the metallic tho. Polished up it gives depth to the finish. In fact I saw a Cadillac CTS V that had a metal flake that was quite a bit more pronounced and it looked awesome.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad you're getting your ride taken care of.

The thing I will say about my auto insurance company, AAA, is that they are the best insurance company that I've ever used. The front of my '93 Corvette got hammered with sand and rocks when a M3 that I was chasing veered off the road for about 20 seconds. I called AAA and stated that I needed to have my car repainted due to rock chips [but didn't tell them how it occurred] and all that was said was, "take it to a repair shop of your choice, pay your $500 deductible and have it repaired". No adjuster was sent out to look at the car. I was on my way home from work a couple of years ago in my '04 Maxima and a large dog bolted across the street and I clipped it with the right side of my bumper at 55 mph nearly ripping it (the bumper... not the dog) in half. Same thing. I was told to take it to any shop, pay the deductible and get it repaired. No adjuster came out this time either. They're a little high but for that kind of service, I don't mind paying a few extra dollars. If my GTO get any more chips in it, which happens easily in this desert when crap is constantly blown across the road and during sand storms, I'll have it painted too.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

6QTS11OZ, that is awesome coverage right there !!! Like you said (a-bit more money) but you get what you pay for  I have cheap Progressive, just for the fact that i get to work, and paint my own car if it ever has to enter the body shop lol... Just one of the perks.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE!! 

Stopped by today to see what they have done and all the key marks are filled, sanded and primed. All the dents are repaired, sanded and primed. Tomorrow the car gets completely wet sanded and the painting begins!! Very excited and already the car looks great. Also, a long time ago someone had backed into my rear bumper in the parking lot when I was inside the store and there was a big dent in the rear which in turn started to crack the paint all around it. That was filled, sanded and primed as well. Here are some pics. I can't wait!!


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

Falco - good news. Glad to hear it's being taken care of!

A


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I love when i paint Black cars  They always look there best rolling out of the spray booth. So far , so good Falco, and i cant wait for more pics.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE

Got a call this afternoon. CAR IS READY!! It has been pouring all day and I didn't have the Insurance Check with me at the moment. So I will be picking her up tomorrow morning!! I have not seen it yet, but he said it came out perfect and looks awesome! It took a little longer than expected, because while he was painting the panels, the paint hose rubbed up against a panel already done and messed up the paint. He then had to wait till it dried and then re-sand it and repaint it. All in all, I am very happy with their business and can not wait to see it tomorrow. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Falco, that is Great news man !! You wont sleep tonight i bet lol. Out of all the years i have been painting cars, my air-line pissed me off many of times :-( It happens though. Cant wait for pics.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Tomorrow I will post them up! I think I am going to be the first GTO in a straight black color. That's pretty cool when you think about it


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

We will call it.................. Falco's Straight Black Falcon


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

hahaha Sounds good to me!! It's also very cool how all the small dents have been fixed and that clear coat failure on the passenger rear quarter is now repainted. My neighbor used to laugh at me at how much I washed and waxed the car, now he's not going to believe how much time I am going to spend on this thing hahaha

Quick question though. You paint cars for a living, how long do I have to wait until I can wash and wax her?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE

Car is sitting in my driveway!! Insurance paid for the entire paint job and the painter covered the deductible, so I spent zero on everything. Car looks absolutely unreal!! So much darker and so much deeper. It really gives the car a whole 'nother look to it. Here are some pics. The car is dirty already, since it has been raining non stop here in Miami. Hope you guys enjoy! I really am enjoying it. It's like having a new car!!


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Look sick dude:cheers Now be sure to lock it up at night!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I don't have the pleasure of being able to park it in the garage. We had a wall built for our washer and dryer in there and it doesn't allow the car to fit, but we did install cameras overlooking the driveway. We also installed a motion sensor that goes off when something crosses all points surrounding the driveway. We will see how that works out.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> hahaha Sounds good to me!! It's also very cool how all the small dents have been fixed and that clear coat failure on the passenger rear quarter is now repainted. My neighbor used to laugh at me at how much I washed and waxed the car, now he's not going to believe how much time I am going to spend on this thing hahaha
> 
> Quick question though. You paint cars for a living, how long do I have to wait until I can wash and wax her?


It all depends if they do a full bake cycle at there shop. I bake all my paint jobs at 160 degree's for 20 minutes, and i tell the customer not to touch it with wax for a month, but you can wash it "CAREFULLY" lol. Im actually against waxes, i only use a good expensive Glaze  As for the pics. of your goat, im gonna say hats off to you man, she looks sweet!!! I bet pictures dont do it justice... Btw, i'll answer any question you have about automotive paint :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

6speedlover said:


> It all depends if they do a full bake cycle at there shop. I bake all my paint jobs at 160 degree's for 20 minutes, and i tell the customer not to touch it with wax for a month, but you can wash it "CAREFULLY" lol. Im actually against waxes, i only use a good expensive Glaze  As for the pics. of your goat, im gonna say hats off to you man, she looks sweet!!! I bet pictures dont do it justice... Btw, i'll answer any question you have about automotive paint :cheers


Yeah that's what I figured. I really appreciate your help!

The pictures don't do it justice at all. Car looks absolutely amazing man. It looks 10x darker than the Metallic paint. When I came out of the store, it was amazing me at how dark and how much of a "wet" look it has now. I am definitely satisfied in choosing the straight black as opposed to the metallic.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Just now getting around to seeing the pics. Very, very nice. I'm jealous.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I will post some more pictures once I get her cleaned up and lookin' nice. I was gonna clean her up a little today, but again, the weather looks terrible. Once I do though, I will definitely post some more pics up.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I will post some more pictures once I get her cleaned up and lookin' nice. I was gonna clean her up a little today, but again, the weather looks terrible. Once I do though, I will definitely post some more pics up.


:agree arty:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well started to wash it, and it started pouring in the middle lol I will probably wash it tomorrow when the weather is clear and snap some photos before it rains. It really is a mission trying to keep her clean when you live in Miami. Especially now during the rainy/hurricane season. Sucks. lol


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

My Mother-Inlaw lives in Clearwater (i visit twice a year) and she is going through the same thing  Everybody can thank Falco for all the rain !!!!!!! It started after you picked your Goat up from body shop !! lol, all kidding aside, hope you get some dry days ahead bro


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

lmao

Hell, we've already got 12 named storms so far and their still coming. Tomorrow's forecast doesn't look to good either lol But we will see how it pans out. It sucks because I'll wash it and leave it spotless, then come outside later in the day and it's full of water spots from the rain. Washing your car here just becomes redundant lol


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You could always buy a cover.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Got some better pictures in. Enjoy!


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome. That front end shot is pretty cool. Looks intimidating!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I gotta get those stupid grilles removed. I am getting ready to buy the SAP Replica's. The owner previous to me had installed these. They look ridiculous I know.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think they look that bad. They fit with the blacked out scheme. It looks so much better without a stupid front license plate. Friggin North Dakota..............


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I benefited with that from living in Miami.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

What is that bright thing in the sky?? lol, its the sun Falco  The pics. were worth the wait man !!! I cant believe the differance in straight black. The car is down right sexy !


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks man! I know, the sun finally emerged, but now its poring yet again lol 

I absolutely love the color! Very happy I went with it. It really brings out more character in the car.


----------

